# Autumn/Fall sights, sounds and smells



## marlowmanor (Nov 5, 2012)

Colorful leaves crunching underfoot, and the smell of a buck in the air!  Loving fall right now! Can't wait to see some kids in the spring!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2012)

Fall...   ,stanky buck...   kids in spring...  :bun


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 5, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Fall...   ,stanky buck...   kids in spring...  :bun


LOL!  The buck scent is pretty faint actually. Hammer isn't a majorly stinky buck. It's kind of nice to smell though when I step out my front door! Guess I'm one of those odd ones that doesn't mind buck stench.  If it was majorly strong then yeah, I may not like it, but it's just enough to smell the scent of it, not so much that it gags you.


----------

